# Star Tribune: Ex-Wolf pack not thriving



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> *Outside of a certain Celtic, former Minnesota players have not found much success with their new teams.*
> 
> By JERRY ZGODA, Star Tribune
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.startribune.com/sports/wolves/12265801.html


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

As long as Garnett is winning


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

To me, that's one indication that the team did the right thing this offseason. KG notwithstanding, those guys are mature (in years if not attitude...I'm looking at you, Ricky Davis) players who have proved themselves unworthy as key pieces of good teams. They can contribute in situations to certain teams, but they're nothing to build around. So why build around them?

On the other hand, Minnesota now has the ability to focus on people like Jefferson, Brewer, Smith, Telfair, Gomes, Green, Richard and eventually Foye to see exactly where they fit into the NBA hierarchy. They won't all prove to be building blocks, either. Some, like Green, are as good as gome, and others, such as Gomes and Richard, appear destined for role-filling bench players. But with Brewer, Foye, etc., we can really learn who is going to be a starter, a star, etc., without thinking, "well, Davis can get us 20, 5 and 5 tonight...I'd better play him."


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

^ Good posting.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I do think once miami gets into a groove (i cant see them being this bad ALL season) that ricky wil really help them out in that 6th man role, which hes really ideal for..

Other than that the other guys werent that talented to begin with, i did think hassel might get a bit more burn though


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> I do think once miami gets into a groove (i cant see them being this bad ALL season) that ricky wil really help them out in that 6th man role, which hes really ideal for..


Talent-wise, no doubt. But some of the stories you read about him make it seem he's best suited to his own living room and occasional pickup ball, not any professional requirements.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It was also to clear up cap space. If we have some remaining players like Hassell or Blount, that would be extremely hard to move them with their big contracts. Finally the management has found the right time to get rid of them before it get too late. 

It's an ugly way to start over from scratch, but that has to be the way to do it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Miami started terribly last year also. I can only imagine they turn it around to AT LEAST make the playoffs. It is easily a 15th pick in this coming up draft, where in the situation we may lose Craig Smith to free agency, we can pick up a guy like Tyler Hansbourgh (which I am NOT a fan of) or Brook Lopez and afford to take one of the more talented combo guards in the coming up draft in the scenario where we get a top 3 pick. Since realistically, McCants just seems too inconsistent right now to be a reliable starter. I would much rather have a backcourt of Foye and another combo guard like Rose to lesson the amount of turnovers we have.


----------

